# R15-500 0x120C - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-500: 0x120C
Staggered rollout began 4/30/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127425

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Series Links Now Working Again
Two series links that had previously stopped recording correctly now appear to be working correctly in this CE release. The SLs are for Judge Mathis and The Peoples Court which both appear twice a day on DC WB Channel 50. These SLs had recorded both broadcasts of each show for well over a year until a couple of CEs back when they would only record one broadcast of each show per day even though all indications in the guide, to do list, and banner displays indicated that both broadcasts should be recording.
__________________


I spoke to soon. Today the two series links above reverted to recording only one of the scheduled broadcasts. They worked correctly for 3 days in succession after I forced x120C on Friday last week. I'll try a RBR and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

Caller ID now working after 2.5 yrs of only logging 2 calls at a time. Came home last night to 15 logged calls.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I brought my R15-500 out of standby and it was showing begin guided setup. I lost all my recordings tonight.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

gpg said:


> I brought my R15-500 out of standby and it was showing begin guided setup. I lost all my recordings tonight.


That happens occasionally with a reboot. I used to do a preemptive reboot once a week before leaving for work (so the guide would have all day to repopulate). One day I came home to the setup screen. Now, whenever I reboot I make sure it boots back up before I leave it.
Sorry you missed your recordings.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Paused unit today, and lo and behold....... The screen began to jitter quite a bit...


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Last night both my -500s downloaded the 120C software. One rebooted without any apparent problems but the first time I went to the guide on the second one, it popped up the same 'Fall Update' screen that had appeared after the white GUI update. When I attempted to leave that screen the machine paused for a few seconds and then rebooted. Since then everything seems normal... so far. 

A week or so back I found this same machine at the beginning of the guided setup. When I completed the setup, everything appeared normal and the only changes I could detect were some minor settings that were changed ('bonk' volume and banner hold time) and the 'original software' had changed from whatever it was previously to the then current 1194.


----------



## kalstrand (May 19, 2008)

I just got an R15-500 and when I hooked it for the first time it came to a screen saying new software found and had a progress bar but never downloaded anything. After awhile it switched to a screen saying could not download software and to push reset to try again. I tried this and the same thing happened. I called Directv and customer service had me do the same thing then switched me to tech support who had me switch inputs and try again. I am still getting the same result. Directv said they would have to send a tech but I was hoping soemeone could help me because I'm sure Directv will want to give me the shaft some more and charge me for the tech.


----------



## jgreenfi (Nov 19, 2007)

kalstrand said:


> I just got an R15-500 and when I hooked it for the first time it came to a screen saying new software found and had a progress bar but never downloaded anything. After awhile it switched to a screen saying could not download software and to push reset to try again. I tried this and the same thing happened. I called Directv and customer service had me do the same thing then switched me to tech support who had me switch inputs and try again. I am still getting the same result. Directv said they would have to send a tech but I was hoping soemeone could help me because I'm sure Directv will want to give me the shaft some more and charge me for the tech.


Rest assured... The tech will probably not find anything... EVERY time there is a software update for the R15 I go through the same thing... Then after a week or two the problem amazingly resolves itself... Signal strengths in the low 90's, etc etc. From what I have seen it is almost a network timeout due to increased load on their equipment... I bought a spare receiver the last time it happened... Same results....


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Noticed some increased instability in this version. Playback of recorded shows is a little jumpy from time to time and the box rebooted itself last night while watching TV.


----------



## lz7rdg (Dec 5, 2006)

In the release notes, a new feature called Group Play was listed. What is it?


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

lz7rdg said:


> In the release notes, a new feature called Group Play was listed. What is it?


If you have several episodes of the same show recorded, you can play them all sequentially without having to individually start each one. Highlight the folder that contains the episodes and press the play button on your remote.


----------



## lz7rdg (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## styrum (Nov 11, 2007)

I hope they finally got it figured out - there were almost no lock ups during playback. Now they are back. All DTV can offer is send me a tech for 80 of MY bucks:eek2: , who will not find anything. This is obviously the software problem. First it makes corrupted recordings and then it can't play them.


----------



## jasoncham2003 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have had this DVR for 3 years. Never had this issue till the last month. In the last month 4 or 5 recordings I have had were just blank with no way to navigate or anything. Anyone have this on an R15? I have heard of it on the HD versions but never on the R15....Any fixes or atleast what is causing it?


----------



## Navicura (Feb 11, 2008)

Like Styrum and Jasoncham2003, for the past few months I've been having all kind of issues with my DVR. Sometimes a recorded show locks up (DVR wont respond to any remote key) and then the recorded show will stop playing and the DVR will revert to Live TV, not to mention that the shows stutters.

Additionally, some other times, the screen just go black, most of the times when playing a new recording.

I've Resetted the DVR to wipe everything out, I've downloaded CE Releases, I've Restarted the receiver and nothing seems to work. Any ideas?


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Ever since my R15 downloaded this release at the end of April, I, too, have had nothing but problems with lockups and returning to live TV while watching recorded shows. 

On the other hand, I do finally get Caller ID notifications on-screen.

I think I'd rather give up the working Caller ID for my old flawless playback of shows I've recorded.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

As an update, I decided to try the old "reformat" since I couldn't watch anything I had recorded, anyhow without restarting it 4-5 times per half hour of recording.

After the reformat, everything I have recorded has played back flawlessly. Knock on wood. Hopefully that fixed the problem.


----------

